
Why Pets Could Ruin Your Credit Score - denzil_correa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-01/i-m-renting-a-dog?bcomANews=true
======
douche
Why the hell would you buy a dog from a puppymill pet store in the first
place, when there are thousands of shelter dogs, not to mention people giving
away litters on Craigslist and the like?

Unless it's a show dog, or breed stock, paying that much to buy, let alone
lease, a dog is ludicrous.

